# Help with blending lavender, vetiver and jasmine



## neeners (Jan 2, 2014)

So, i'm making soap wedding favours for a couple of friends.  they have requested lavender, vetiver and jasmine scents (they're going to provide the scents).  they're wondering how much of each i need.  what would you recommend as a good blend of the three?  i've never smelled vetiver before so i'm going in blind with that one.

i've looked it up, and both vetiver and jasmine are base notes, so i was thinking 4 parts lavender, 1 parts vetiver and jasmine.  what do you all think?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 2, 2014)

I think that would make a good blend or you could reduce the Lavender to 3 parts since it is both a mid and top note....


----------



## neeners (Jan 3, 2014)

what about adding neroli to the mix?

lavender 3 parts
neroli 2 parts
vetiver 1 part
jasmine .5 part

bride wanted to down the jasmine b/c it is so expensive....


----------



## neeners (Jan 3, 2014)

crap that.  my friend just realized how expensive her tastes are, and we're going to revisit the blend.

i'm thinking lavender, vetiver, ylang ylang and possibly orange


----------



## Lindy (Jan 4, 2014)

Add some black pepper to that blend for something special.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 4, 2014)

do she have to have eo's. You could go with all fragrance and get the same blend. I would much rather save the costly eo's for stay on not wash off products. Generally few people mind the difference


----------



## neeners (Jan 4, 2014)

yea, I suggested that to her, but she's into the whole natural thing, so she didn't really like the idea of FOs.  at the end of the day, she's the one buying the EOs, so if she decides to spend the money, then I maybe making some of the world's most expensive soaps!  she may change her mind....we'll see.....


----------



## judymoody (Jan 4, 2014)

neeners said:


> crap that.  my friend just realized how expensive her tastes are, and we're going to revisit the blend.
> 
> i'm thinking lavender, vetiver, ylang ylang and possibly orange



You could do something very nice with these scents.

I would start out really low with the vetiver (maybe 10% of your blend) as it can overpower everything else.  Ditto for the ylang ylang.  I assume you're familiar with the drops on the cotton ball technique to test blends.  Ylang is also an accelerator and a heater so be prepared for that.

If you want to go more budget conscious and stick to EOs, you might want to start with:

1 vetiver
1 ylang
4 lavender
4 folded orange (5 or 10x)

adjust up or down until you get what you like.  Be mindful that the citrus will fade some so you might want to weigh your EO blend a bit heavier on the citrus knowing that the lye will compromise it more than the other EOs.

I personally like the lowest grade (and cheapest) ylang for CP soap.

I would also guide your friend to some reasonable EO suppliers so she doesn't get ripped off by her local health food store.  Liberty Natural and New Directions Aromatics are both very fairly priced.  Camden Grey is probably the cheapest but some soapers have reported that the quality of their EOs is variable.  Stay away from Essential Depot for scent.


----------



## Nevada (Jan 4, 2014)

What no Patchouli 
it is the scent of Love & Romance


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 4, 2014)

neeners said:


> yea, I suggested that to her, but she's into the whole natural thing, so she didn't really like the idea of FOs. at the end of the day, she's the one buying the EOs, so if she decides to spend the money, then I maybe making some of the world's most expensive soaps! she may change her mind....we'll see.....


 
I kinda had a feeling that was part of it. LOL, just get her to buy few extra ounces in case there is a problem!! I am so naughty...


----------



## neeners (Jan 8, 2014)

judymoody said:


> 1 vetiver
> 1 ylang
> 4 lavender
> 4 folded orange (5 or 10x)


 

Thanks Judy!  I shared this with the bride, and she loves it.  she ordered the EOs already, and I will have to start making room in our storage closet for all the soaps!


----------



## neeners (Jan 29, 2014)

so all the soaps are now complete, and my soap storage space smells heavenly!  all the scents have blended nicely into one another and it smells just so warm and cozy.  i highly recommend Judy's blend!

pictures here
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=41206&page=2


----------

